# Finally got my Swamp Series On



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I got my Swamp Series on my Honda Foreman 500. It seems like my bikes runnin perfect. The best part is that so far, it seems like I don't have to rejet. My mods are a twinair air filter, a 2" snorkel and a swamp series. Here are some videos of it.
[ame="http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/?action=view&current=MOV02258.flv"]







[/ame]

[ame="http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/?action=view&current=MOV02259.flv"]







[/ame]


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats good
Sounds and looks good on there too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good! but why didnt he let YOU ride?!?!?!?


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

that sounds real good! Not really loud either. I like it!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

is that the regular or the xl version


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thats what she was wanting was something that is a bit deeper but not loud. i hate the utility exhaust and stuff, there annoying and give me a headache same with her


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o sry jon i had to test it incase it added like 50hp i didnt want her to hurt herself lol and it is the reg one not the xl


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh is that what it was that was nice of you... but I thought it was because, I'm better at filming. ahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its not to loud at all.

I see you have the exhaust snorkel listed in your sig Lulu500. I'd like to hear a clip with it installed. Also did your exhaust snorkel come with a heat shield?


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah it came with a heat shield, but it looks kinda cheap so I'm gonna wrap it. 

We just got done putting the snorkel on 
Here is the vid 
[ame=http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/?action=view&current=Movie.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

these vids just dont do it justice. it sounds really good and the snork isnt that high in real life it looks huge in this last vid but i think it is just a illusion :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> it looks huge in this last vid but i think it is just a illusion :thinking:


Thats what _She_ said........  :rockn: :rockn: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

O SHE KNOWS ITS HUGE  then :bigeyes: then


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice one ,like my swamp series too.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sandman you need a vid of yours to post


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i got one but i cant get the camera to coop on the download.gonna try again tomorrow


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here we are testing it now but obviously she has a leak somewhere, and i dont know where or how i have everything snug tight.....:thinking: im thinking either at the headpipe or inlet to exhaust
MOV02273.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like you might need some hi-temp silicon... and how come we cant see any videos of her? haha!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

there is some of her on here but she did wanna do it because she was all dressed for going to town for something and didnt wanna get wet


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Because she rides better than him and he doesnt want to be embarressed!LOL!:nana:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea just for that im def gonna get me some footage now :haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... suuuuuurrrreeee.... we know you just wanted to test it first, its ok to tell us, we'd have done the same thing   

j/k w/ ya bro.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

jon your actually right lol i love being the first unless things go bad then not so much


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

man i'm liking that alot - I'd love to hear a brute with one


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

AUbruterider i ordered mine today so give me a week or so until it comes in and you will be able too hear a brute with one :rockn:


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

ahaha PAYBACK I'm gonna test his first!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds good. I just ordered the swamp series today but I got the XL.......U got the spring right??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea kurly i got it thanks and where did you order yours from i got the regular swamp


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet! Both you guys need to do sound clips XL vs Regular. 
I'm still deciding and you can help me!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

steve you think i would get a pipe without a vid ha you must be on that good stuff hehe


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

if this dang camera would coop i would have a vid of the regular posted,dangit


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sandman if you can just get it on your computer then just email it to me at [email protected] i will post it for you


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Good deal Tonk. I got it at ATV galaxy off of EBay. I got the Swamp XL and optimizer combo???????? Can I save videos in my profile like I can pics? Soon as I get it and learn "How To Load Video" Ill have one up.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

gonna try to download it again.hope fully i get it this time.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Kurly said:


> Good deal Tonk. I got it at ATV galaxy off of EBay. I got the Swamp XL and optimizer combo???????? Can I save videos in my profile like I can pics? Soon as I get it and learn "How To Load Video" Ill have one up.


Thats great Kurly. I'll be waiting to hear that bad boy when you get it installed. I think i want the XL to but have yet to hear just how loud it is.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^same here


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

i had the regular swamp series on my bf750 with the snorkel and i loved the sound and deep tone, unfortunately i had to sell it for the muzzy pro


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bruterider1080 said:


> i had the regular swamp series on my bf750 with the snorkel and i loved the sound and deep tone, unfortunately i had to sell it for the muzzy pro


:haha:Yeah thats real unfortunate:haha: Yeah like dang i got to put the muzzy on , Man what a bummer HA HA


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol yeah i have a buddy with a brand new muzzy in box still for 480shipped if anyone is interested brand new


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

haha i know, but it was forced...kinda lol, hey tonka is that a regular or pro i got a buddy needin one bad


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it is the reg full system


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Thats great Kurly. I'll be waiting to hear that bad boy when you get it installed. I think i want the XL to but have yet to hear just how loud it is.


 
They said it may take 10 days to get it for some reason, but by then I will know how to post videos and get it on. I heard it on a 700 grizz and it sounded sweet so Im hopeing for good things and curious as to any power I may get as well.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yours will most likely sound totally different due to our vtwins same with my gf's foreman. i know mine will have a different tone then hers and i bet you heard it on the silver grizz on youtube right hahaha


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

SWAMPXL003.flv video by Kurlys_album - Photobucket


----------

